# Ibew 363



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

n101a said:


> Any discussions on the work situation


What part of NY are you in?

Welcome to ET..:thumbup:


----------



## n101a (Apr 28, 2013)

Orange County NY


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

Last I heard 363 is slow, but there is supposed to be a mall and the new Tappenzee Bridge project coming up.


----------



## Big Brandon (Sep 3, 2012)

Yea it's deff getting better its on the uprise. I have been here that long but just started a job in middletown so it should be a nice job. A lot of people in the hall are working now.


----------

